# This **** looks sooooo fun!!!



## sailforlife (Sep 14, 2016)

:2 boat::2 boat:


----------



## Slayer (Jul 28, 2006)

Looks like a sporty day of sailing!!! But took them a long time to get that jib in, and I wouldn't consider that a knock down.


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

I suspect they were actually looking for/wanting that. Playtime...


----------



## Arcb (Aug 13, 2016)

Nice vid, 

I agree, they looked to be having fun, skipper seemed to be in control. At the time though, I bet they wanted to get that jib in sooner rather than later.


----------



## sailforlife (Sep 14, 2016)

Man I miss sailing so much is taking forever to get my boat in the water !!!!  Its like waiting for the results from an std test you just want it to be over with!


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

They're supposed to be racing?? Looks more like a cruise to me, though it does appear to be blowing between 25 to 30 knots. Reefing/handing the jib was definitely needed. The boat was going sideways almost as fast as forward, and they're sailing a tight reach if you note where the sheeting angles of the jib and main.


----------



## amwbox (Aug 22, 2015)

Yikes.

I protect my mast if it were my crotch. No thanks. Spars are _expensive. _


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

Hmm...not a fan of using such a large winch on the furling line. You can't feel the resistance if something is going wrong in the furler and could make a mild problem, Very Bad.
I don't like using a winch on the furling line at all, but if I had to, it would be a small, single speed cabin top winch and I'd be watching the furler like a hawk.

I've furled my genoa in 30kts by hand, and I'm not particularly strong.


----------



## paulinnanaimo (Dec 3, 2016)

When we find ourselves in a like situation we pinch the boat further into the wind momentarily while the headsail is quickly furled.


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

paulinnanaimo said:


> When we find ourselves in a like situation we pinch the boat further into the wind momentarily while the headsail is quickly furled.


To me, that was instinctive but my furler manual seems to indicate the opposite-

Foot way off and ease the sheets way out so that the jib is flying mostly past the headstay, and furl in. Sounds crazy but it greatly reduces the clew flogging and tangling the sheets and you -can- haul the line in. There does seem to be a point where the wind is way too intense to do that, and pinching is the only solution but you should really reduce sail or completely furl before you get to that point.


----------



## basssears (Nov 8, 2010)

Ajax_MD said:


> I don't like using a winch on the furling line at all, but if I had to, it would be a small, single speed cabin top winch and I'd be watching the furler like a hawk.


This... I like using a small winch and have yet to use a handle on it, just a wrap or two for a little more control and so you don't have to have a death grip on that little line, but it's really not providing any mechanical advantage so I can still feel if it's not moving as it should.

-- Bass


----------



## paulinnanaimo (Dec 3, 2016)

The sailing off the wind thing may be necessary on bigger boats but on our 26' model the sail is manageable if the ship is headed up a bit. Also, to ease the headsail means you need to crank it back in again once it has been furled a little...this is my wife's job and she wouldn't be happy with that.


----------



## MikeOReilly (Apr 12, 2010)

Doesn’t look fun to me. If my boat ever started heeling or behaving like that, well, lets just say we’d be well past the time to act. 

IMO boat is over-canvased, and they’re running too tight to the wind. They’re making as much leeway as forward for a while. 

If it were me I’d have reefed earlier. But if not, and in this case, I’d head off the wind a bit more, ease off on the mainsheet or traveller. This will ease the pressure and reduce the heel, making it a lot easier to work. This will also increase boat speed and make the seas easier to manage. 

BTW, I didn’t see any knock down, although it looked like they were trying to do just that.


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

Eh, when I was a brand-newb, I thought heeling over excessively meant that you were going fast and having fun.
Eventually, you learn better.


----------



## sailforlife (Sep 14, 2016)

Ajax_MD said:


> Eh, when I was a brand-newb, I thought heeling over excessively meant that you were going fast and having fun.
> Eventually, you learn better.


Thats my Fav part lol , I guess I better get ready to learn better... 

:ship-captain:


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

sailforlife said:


> Thats my Fav part lol , I guess I better get ready to learn better...
> 
> :ship-captain:


Your wife will thank you and you actually will go faster.


----------



## flee27 (Jan 16, 2018)

based on how deep the main is reefed it definitely looks like they had a lot of head sail out for a little too long. Like was said earlier maybe they wanted that. Obviously by the main being deeply reefed this didn't sneak up on them. Definitely not a knock down.


----------

